# Help what to buy and how to connect REW



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi all,

looking for a budget REW setup. I already have a old SB X-fi 5.1 (SB1090) usb sound card at home. My plan is to buy the Dayton EMM-6 mic, but I'll need some kind of phantom power pre- mic amp.

Will I be able to use the X-fi and still get the timing reference loopback feature? If I want to measure the delay and phase and delay for multi subs and room phase. If it work, should the pre-mic amp be connected to the mic in or the line in on the X-Fi?

If the X-Fi will not work, may I use the Beringer UM2, it's a cheap usb sound card? If not, may you please help me pick another one from the site thomann .de/se/cat.ht ml?gf=usb_ljudinterface&oa=pra 
I live in Sweden and this site offer many alternatives at good pricing. 

BR Niklas


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I doubt you can find a separate mic pre amp w/ phantom power that will be cheaper than the UM-2, so I’d go for that. From what I can see it looks like it should work. However, if you want to be absolutely safe you should get one of the sound cards recommended in our REW Sound Card Database. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Wayne, will look in to that thread again.

I misunderstood the shipping cost from Parts-express to Sweden, It's $10 more than the actual mic. So I will probably not buy that one. A Behringer ECM8000 may be an better option, however, it is not calibrated.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you looked here for a mic?


----------



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, the total price including shipping will be same as the Dayton from Parts-express. 

But thanks =)


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just tried rew with a simple mic that was connected to the mic port of my laptop. It was not calibrated but for creating DRC curves calibration is not a MUST. Try it and you will see a major improvement in sound.


----------



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry but DRC curves=?


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

I mean the equalization filter that you can then use in Foobar2000 or miniDSP.


----------



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

shkumar4963 said:


> I mean the equalization filter that you can then use in Foobar2000 or miniDSP.


Okay, then I understand. Thanks.

Just ordered a Dayton EMM-6 from Amazon, still expensive shipment but a lot cheaper compared with Parts-Express.

Think I go with the Behringer UMC22 $87, but not sure yet.


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

Check out Umik 1. I talked with the guy who developed REW he said this will work fine.


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

He said for output use HDMI or usb to spdif converter or for testing just the headphone out.


----------



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

shkumar4963 said:


> Check out Umik 1. I talked with the guy who developed REW he said this will work fine.


Hi shkumar,

I've done some research regarding this and cannot find anything that confirm your statement. Did he say that in any of the threads?

According to post #731 (page 74) in the thread "SPL Meters | Mic's | Calibration> MiniDSP UMIK-1 Microphone" and the thread "REW Forum > UMIK-1 timing reference and Phase" this feature is still on the to-do-list. 

BR Niklas


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is an email from John Mulcahy: 
The UMIK-1 didn't exist when the V5 help was written. Download the V5.01 beta version fromhttp://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/47460-v5-01-beta-downloads-asio-support.html, the UMIK-1 is covered there. You can also find articles on using the UMIK-1 with REW on the MiniDSP website at http://www.minidsp.com/applications/acoustic-measurements/umik-1-hdmi-on-windows.

Hope it helps. I have not tried it myself.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

If timing measurements with REW it are desired, a XLR mic is best selected so that loopback timing cable can be used on the other analog channel of the audio interface.

JohnM indicated that a new REW version will be released reasonably soon that will allow timing with a USB mic, but it is not yet clear on how long that will actually be.

If you purchase an USB mic you can probably do timing measurements using HolmImpulse. I use a XLR mic and audio interface so I haven't actually done it however. It's best to check for sure.

Timing work is much easier in Holm as the controls are better suited to the task. I use Holm for most all driver timing work and use REW for all other types of analysis.

There is also a recent post here where a workaround for REW timing using a USB mic was suggested. I suspect this will work with if done correctly, but have no direct experience.

The safe choice is the XLR mic, but...


----------



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info about UMIK-1 and USB mic in general, I'm sure someone looking for a mic will find this useful. For me, I have all ready ordered the EMM-6 and it was shipped today. Will look in to the HolmImpulse software =)


But I still need an USB soundcard, do you think the Behringer UCM22 will do?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

I would expect that it would be a perfectly fine choice. I have not heard of any similar USB audio interface that is unsuitable for use with REW. I have no actual experience with that unit though.


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

5.01 version is already out.


----------

